# japanese cube shop



## happa95 (Mar 22, 2008)

Are there any Japanese cube shops?


----------



## n00bcubix (Mar 30, 2008)

yeah i wanna no too, for i heard that there are "godly japanese diy kits."


----------



## Lofty (Mar 30, 2008)

well the Japanese DIY kits can be bought on cube4you but they are pretty expensive. 
The only shop I know of in Asia that is not in China is the one that sells Joy cubes but that only ships to Korea. I would recommend checking out Cubingtechniques.com and checking the links section for cube shops in Japan.


----------



## TimMc (Mar 30, 2008)

There's torito but the prices look expensive.

Tim.


----------



## happa95 (Mar 30, 2008)

torito doesn't look like it sells cubes


----------



## happa95 (Mar 30, 2008)

oops! nevermind


----------



## n00bcubix (Mar 31, 2008)

Lofty: I have a joy cube!


----------



## alexc (Mar 31, 2008)

I have heard that even japanese storebought cube are good. Nakajima uses them. They probably would be pretty expensive though.


----------



## dChan (Mar 31, 2008)

What kind of DIY kits are we talking about here? I saw some cube4you DIY kits but they didn't seem expensive. Anyone have a link?


----------



## Lofty (Mar 31, 2008)

http://www.cube4you.com/286_Rubiks-new-Assemble-Cube-II.html


----------



## dChan (Mar 31, 2008)

Why is it so expensive? Is it because it comes with screwdrivers, a stand, a new logo, and possible lube or something? I mean, does it turn better or what?

I definitely would not pay $35 dollars just for a cube that comes with screwdrivers and whatever else.


----------



## n00bcubix (Apr 2, 2008)

omg lofty that cube is extremely expensive! ill rather have like 5 cubes from cube4you than that one! absurd prices!


----------



## Karthik (Apr 2, 2008)

My cousin recently returned from Japan and he bought me the cube Lofty mentioned.
Well,It is pretty good.It does have two types of screw drivers and a very wierd kind of lube(If I am right) in the tube.The lube is white in colour and harldy seems to help.
Another nice thing about it is that the center caps have a locking mechanism, so they never fall off.
It also comes with a full Fridrich solution sheet, but sadly the assembly booklet and the solutions are in Japanese.
Over all,the cube is pretty good and I think it will be better after a little breaking in.
But as of now,I still prefer the regular cube4you DIYs.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 19, 2008)

did ur cousin mention where he bought that cube???


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 19, 2008)

from what ive heard from joshua li, u can get those jap diy kits from HK aswell for $25AU. I dont think they ship to other places though since its just a shop or two that happens to sell those cubes.


----------



## 36duong (Apr 21, 2008)

ccchips296 said:


> from what ive heard from joshua li, u can get those jap diy kits from HK aswell for $25AU. I dont think they ship to other places though since its just a shop or two that happens to sell those cubes.



Where is HK aswell?? if it's somewhere within 1 1/2 hours drive from Sydney, I'd get it *dreams on*


----------



## dChan (Apr 22, 2008)

I think he means Honk Kong, right?


----------



## 36duong (Apr 25, 2008)

dChan said:


> I think he means Honk Kong, right?



Oh Right. The "aswell" confused me.


----------



## ccchips296 (Apr 25, 2008)

oh gosh, sorry guys for being unclear. HK stands for Hong Kong (in china). sorry about that 36duong


----------



## 36duong (Apr 25, 2008)

No Problem. I've put this in my Sunday Contest quote, but BTW: Are any dark holes/corners for rent? Nakijima's BLD videos have left me feeling depressed.


----------

